

Questions Answered: Invented Languages - tokenadult
http://schott.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/10/questions-answered-invented-languages/

======
tokenadult
Paul Frommer (the developer of Avatar’s novel tongue, Na’vi) and Arika Okrent
(author of In the Land of Invented Languages) jointly take on some very
interesting questions submitted by readers. I learned about some new resources
on linguistics through this article.

